# THE SHATTERED GENESIS: A FREE epic genre-bending post-apocalyptic scifi romance!



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Hi, everyone!

I'm T. Rudacille, author of the _Eternity _ series. The first book in the series, _The Shattered Genesis_, is available for free in the Kindle store! My book has a little bit of something for everyone--space, superpowers, war, family, tragedy, scandal, sex, violence, taboos, religion, politics... If any of those topics peak your interest, then download the free preview, and if you dig the free preview, download the full version. Did I mention it's totally free?!

Check out the Amazon description:

Brynna Olivier has always been more intelligent than everyone around her. A "genius," a "prodigy" though she may be, she lives almost totally devoid of human contact by her own choice. That all changes one night on a street-corner in front of a bar in Washington, D.C. when she is approached by a suave, handsome older man for whom she feels an immediate attraction, certainly, but more so than that, about whom she feels curious. After he saves her from some other-worldly creatures he calls Reapers, he tells her that the world is going to end, and that the survivors will be traveling to Pangaea, a newly discovered, picture-perfect, seemingly uninhabited land far off in space.

Quinn and Alice are staying at home alone on their Christmas break in a suburb outside of Baltimore, Maryland, when they are menaced by a creature that sits outside of their window every night, wanting to be let inside. After Quinn has a nightmare and discovers that the world is ending, he and Alice join the group of survivors departing the Earth. Once on Pangaea, they face trials that test their love and idealism.

Violet is Brynna's sister, and after having the same prophetic nightmare as Quinn, she helps gather up their other family members and make for the ship. In her new life on Pangaea, she grapples with her sister's complicated personality and her perceptions of their past, all while coming of age in this harsh and dangerous second home.

As the new beginning of man is shattered, Brynna, Quinn, and Violet must face the familiar darkness that will soon consume their brave new world.

XXX

If you dig _The Shattered Genesis_, read the sequel, _The Bargaining Path_, leave me a review, send me a tweet (@teerudyeternity), like the Official "The Shattered Genesis" Facebook page, check out my blog (teerudacille.wordpress.com), go to Goodreads and see what nerdy books I'm reading, and most of all, tell your friends! Start a book club, discuss and debate all the scandal, romance, and intrigue! But be warned, some of the content is NSFW ("Not Safe for Work," as my tech-savvy friends tell me), so if your boss reads over your shoulder... Look out.

Cheers!
-T. Rudacille

http://www.amazon.com/The-Shattered-Genesis-Eternity-Rudacille-ebook/dp/B009KC6XBO


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Good Monday afternoon to all of you!

I just wanted to update the feed with the cover of _THE SHATTERED GENESIS_!



Also, I would like to share an excerpt of a comment on my blog from my absolute favorite super-fan, Meagan:

_"Mrs. Rudacille, first allow me to congratulate you on creating characters within your first two books with so much beautiful depth, I have not related to characters like this since Roland and his Ka-tet in Stephan Kings Gunslinger series..."_

You can read the rest here: http://teerudacille.wordpress.com/2014/07/09/i-got-passive-aggressively-dissed-for-being-self-published-on-the-4th-of-july-murica/#comments. This post was about how I was passively-aggressively dissed for being self-published, and Meagan's comment reminded me of why I self-published in the first place!

And of course, you can also download _The Shattered Genesis_ for free here http://www.amazon.com/The-Shattered-Genesis-Eternity-Rudacille-ebook/dp/B009KC6XBO.

Have an awesome week, everyone!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Once again, good Monday afternoon!

Here is an excerpt from another 5-star review I received for _The Shattered Genesis_. This one is from a reader named Bookworm.

_"I can't wait to sink my teeth into the next book. The intricate relationships between each of the character's was phenomenal..."_

Read the rest of the review here: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2RBPBTYK4DR7M/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R2RBPBTYK4DR7M

And buy _The Shattered Genesis_ for FREE here: http://www.amazon.com/The-Shattered-Genesis-Eternity-Rudacille-ebook/dp/B009KC6XBO!

I will post again next week!
-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone! 

Remember that THE SHATTERED GENESIS is totally free on Amazon Kindle, and it gets better than that! The sequel, THE BARGAINING PATH, is also 100% free on Kindle. Check them out today, and if you dig them, leave me a review, and follow me on Twitter @TeeRudyEternity! 

Join the fandom that goes crazy over the scandalous romance of James and Brynna, the adorable yet ever-changing relationship of Quinn and Alice, and all the love, lies, sex, action, war, death, and intrigue.

Download your copy today at Amazon.com!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Hello, everyone!

Just wanted to bump the thread again and tell you that _The Shattered Genesis_ is still FREE in the Kindle store! Also, here is the link to the book's Goodreads page, where it has a 3.8 rating, and guess what? The sequel, _The Bargaining Path_, has a 4.5 rating!

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18866352-the-shattered-genesis

Read them today, and drop me a rating or a review (or both!) on Goodreads and Amazon!

Thanks, and have a great week!
-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Alright, ladies and gentlemen, it's Monday again, so it's time to bump the thread! Today, I write to tell you that THE SHATTERED GENESIS is having a HUGE free promotion tomorrow from ReadCheaply.com. So, get it while it's hot!

Here is the link! http://www.amazon.com/The-Shattered-Genesis-Eternity-Rudacille-ebook/dp/B009KC6XBO

Good day to you all, and have an awesome week!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Good Monday afternoon to all of you!

So, the Fall Equinox is upon us, and therefore it is time for Summer Reading to transform into Fall Reading. Luckily, THE SHATTERED GENESIS takes place over the course of one year, so it is right for any season/weather/holiday/whatever. It is also still FREE on Amazon, as is the sequel, THE BARGAINING PATH.

As always, you can follow me on Twitter (@TeeRudyEternity) or come hang out on my awesome blog, T. Rudacille is Shamelessly Self-Promoting (http://teerudacille.wordpress.com/).

See you next week!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

A lovely (late) afternoon to you all!

As the the sunny days of summer wan, and we find ourselves stuck inside due to the cold, it will be nice to have a good book to read. It will be even better if the book is 1) free, and 2) readily available right on your Kindle! Check out THE SHATTERED GENESIS, which is free in the Kindle store, and its sequel, THE BARGAINING PATH, also free in the Kindle store. Read them both before the third book is released in late December/Early January!

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Shattered-Genesis-Eternity-Rudacille-ebook/dp/B009KC6XBO

Check it out!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Alright! Moving the bump to Sundays! If you're looking for an awesome genre-bending read, check out _The Shattered Genesis_, which is still 100% free in the Kindle store. It's long, but it's worth the read, and the sequel, _The Bargaining Path_, is even better! (And it is also free!)

See y'all next week!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Now that the third book in the series is close to completion (well, the first draft is close to being complete), it is time to read the first two before the third drops in stores! _THE SHATTERED GENESIS_ and _THE BARGAINING PATH_ are still totally free! Check them out today!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

The first draft of the 3rd book in the _Eternity_ series is finished! Catch up on the first two books in the series, _The Shattered Genesis_ and _The Bargaining Path_ for FREE in the Amazon store!

Have an awesome week, y'all!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

_The Shattered Genesis_ has a 4.5 rating on Amazon UK, and a 4.3 in Amazon US! _The Bargaining Path_ is equally awesome, according to readers. Both are totally free, and as the release date for _Eternity 3_ (the working title), you only have a limited amount of time to catch up on the series!

Have a great week, y'all!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Thanksgiving is upon us, and if you want something to do after you've eaten all the turkey, or if you want to avoid some relatives who are coming to celebrate the holiday with you, you should definitely check out THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH totally for free in the Amazon Kindle store! If those annoying relatives are getting you down, escape to Pangaea with Brynna, James, Quinn, Alice, and Violet. 

And prepare for the third installment that hits stores in January! 

Have an awesome holiday!
-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Hi, everyone!

The holidays are coming, and so is the third book in the _Eternity_ series. Catch up reading the first two books, _The Shattered Genesis_ and _The Bargaining Path_, and then you'll be ready for when the third book drops in January!

Have a great week!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

A lovely Wednesday evening to everyone!

Get over this hump day by reading _The Shattered Genesis_ and _The Bargaining Path_, because now the (FINALLY TITLED) third book in the series, _The Irreversible Reckoning_ will be hitting stores at the end of January!! And guess what? It will be FREE just like the first two!!

Have a lovely week,

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Happy Wednesday afternoon!

THE SHATTERED GENESIS is still FREE in the Kindle store, as is the sequel, THE BARGAINING PATH. The third book in the series, called THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING, will be available for preorder shortly!

Have a lovely week, everyone, and get excited for Christmas and Hanukkah!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas Eve to everyone!

As you get ready to receive your Kindles and Nooks as gifts, remember that _The Shattered Genesis_ and _The Bargaining Path_ are available to download for FREE, and the third book, _The Irreversible Reckoning_ will be available for pre-order on December 28!

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanzaa, and to my atheist friends, Happy Thursday!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Happy New Year's Eve, everyone!

As the New Year dawns, we move closer to the release date of the third book in the "Eternity" series, The Irreversible Reckoning! On January 28, the book will be available, but you can preorder it now! In the meantime, catch up on the first two books in the series, The Shattered Genesis and The Bargaining Path, which can be downloaded for free!!

Yay, it's almost 2015!!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

A lovely day to all of you!

Remember: _The Shattered Genesis_ is FREE.

Remember: Its sequel, _The Bargaining Path_ is also FREE.

Remember: The third book in the series, _The Irreversible Reckoning_, is on sale in the Kindle store for pre-order, and will release in exactly twenty days, on January 28! And though it is not free, it is only 99 cents!

Awesome? I know!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

OMG, one week until the release of _The Irreversible Reckoning_!! Read the first two installments, _The Shattered Genesis_ and _The Bargaining Path_ for FREE before then!

See you in a week!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

T-Minus Six days til the release of THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING! Read the 1st two books, THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH for free on Amazon!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Tis Friday morning, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING has been in stores since Wednesday to much success. You can still get the first two books in the series, THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH free in stores!!!!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

So I had to have my appendix taken out last week, which is why I did not bump the thread. I'm bumping it now by saying that THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING are all available in the Kindle store. The first two are free, the last is 99 cents. Get 'em while they're hot!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

THE SHATTERED GENESIS is FREE!
THE BARGAINING PATH is FREE!
THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is 99c!

Read the best-selling genre-bending science-fiction, romance, fantasy, action, erotic, dramatic thriller series today!!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

THE SHATTERED GENESIS & THE BARGAINING PATH: FREE!
THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING: 99c!!

Get them today!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Free books are awesome books! THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING are free, and therefore they are awesome!

Pick them up on Amazon today!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Bumpity bump THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING are still free, so I'm just here to bump this thread. 

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

THE SHATTERED GENESIS has 4.5 out of 5 stars and is FREE!
THE BARGAINING PATH has 4.5 out of stars and is FREE!
THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING has 5 out of 5 stars and is 99c!

Read them today!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Bumping the thread! Read awesome scifi!


----------



## eevalancaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Downloaded


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Bump! THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH are FREE! THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is 99c!!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Thanks, Eevaloncaster for the download!!  Sorry I didn't shout you out last week.

THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING are available. If you need a weekend read, download them today. MAJOR points if you can finish all three in one weekend (which I am pretty sure is impossible...)

THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH are free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is only 99c!

See you next week!
-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

THE SHATTERED GENESIS is still FREE, with a 4.4/5 rating.
THE BARGAINING PATH is still FREE, with a 4.7/5 rating.
And THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is still FREE, with a 5/5 rating.

Download them today!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Read some epic scifi in the warm and sunny Spring weather! Get THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH for FREE and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING for 99c!! 

Read them now before the 4th installment comes to the cyber sphere later this year!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY. I really shouldn't promote THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING on a day during which we celebrate moms, considering how crazy the maternal relationships are in this book, but oh, look at that, I just promoted it!

BOOK ONE- FREE
BOOK TWO- FREE
BOOK THREE- 99 CENTS!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

MAJOR promotion happening this week for THE SHATTERED GENESIS. It will be featured on ReadCheaply this week! YAY!
THE BARGAINING PATH is still free!
THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is 99c!

Woot!
-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY! 

THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH are still free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is still 99c! Get them while they're hot!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Thunderstorms are rocking our area back to back, and apocalypse rain is pouring, so there is no better time to curl up with an awesome, apocalyptic, action-packed (alliterative?) read. THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH are FREE, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is 99 cents. 

Happy Rainy Day Reading!!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Greetings from sunny Myrtle Beach! My beach reads include THE SILKWORM by Robert Galbraith and THE YEAR OF THE FLOOD by Margaret Atwood. Let yours be THE SHATTERED GENESIS (free!), THE BARGAIING PATH (also free), and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING (99c)!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Hello, all!

As the storms rage up the East Coast and through the Midwest, curl up with a good book! THE SHATTERED GENESIS is free, THE BARGAINING PATH is free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is 99c! So, curl up with LOTS of good books!

-T.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

The Fourth of July is upon us, and many of you are lucky to have a long weekend. If you need some good reading, download THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH for free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING for 99c!

And HAPPY 4th of July to all!
🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

BUMP BUMP BUMP.... THE SHATTERED GENESIS is still FREE.
THE BARGAINING PATH is still free.
THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING IS 99c!

Get all three today, and experience the genre-bending science fiction romance thriller series.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

The Eternity series is mostly free in the Kindle store. THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH are free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is 99c!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

BOOK ONE AND TWO= FREE
BOOK THREE= 99c


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Check out THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH for free! Check out THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING for 99c! Catch up on the series before the fourth book (thus far untitled and unfinished) drops in December or January or February!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

HAPPY SUNDAY!! It's a lovely day to read THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Read awesome scifi in the Eternity: Pangaea series!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Read THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Get THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH for free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING for 99c!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Bumping the thread!

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Fall is here, and if you are like me, then you have gotten the Change of Weather Cold. If you are sick in bed like me, curl up with a good book, like _The Shattered Genesis_, _The Bargaining Path_, or _The Irreversible Reckoning_! They are free, free, and 99c respectively, and they can be enjoyed in sickness (like me right now) and in health.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Tis the middle of the semester, and I am tired from teaching and being taught in my graduate school work, so I will keep this brief: THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH are free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING is 99c! All three are awesome!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Read THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH for free, and read THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING for 99c!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Read THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING! They are free, free, and 99c respectively!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Get some weekend reading with THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Christmas is nearly upon us, and we are partly through Hannukah, so if you need some holiday reading, check out THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING! None of them have anything to do with either of this holidays, but you can always download them onto the brand new Kindles you get as gifts!

Cheers!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Christmas is two days away, and THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING are great gifts for your Kindle-owning friends.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR! Add an awesome series to your brand new Kindles. The Eternityangaea series is available, with THE SHATTERED GENESIS and THE BARGAINING PATH for free, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING costing only 99c! The fourth book in the series will hopefully be available in February. But it will probably be March.

Maybe April.


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Read THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING!! Make sure you have reading ready to go if you live on the East Coast, since we are apparently at risk of getting a huge snowstorm!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

If you're like me, you're going to be stranded in your house for the next week, at the very least, on account of the two-and-a-half feet of snow that Mother Nature let fall upon us over the weekend. Make sure you have awesome reading for your time stuck inside by downloading THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING. 

Happy reading!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Taking a break from all my teaching and student responsibilities to bump the thread! Read THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

It's 70 degrees outside in MD! Download THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING, and go read outside!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Get your spring reading by downloading THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING! The fourth book will be out this summer!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Finals Week is upon me, and I have papers to grade as well as papers to write. In my spare time, I'm re-reading THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING as I prepare to make the final edits on the so-far untitled 4th book in the Eternity: Pangaea series. Catch up on reading them today!!


----------



## teerudacille (May 29, 2014)

Make THE SHATTERED GENESIS, THE BARGAINING PATH, and THE IRREVERSIBLE RECKONING your beach reading! 4th book still in the works!


----------

